# Headset brummt?!



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Hi,
ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammengebastelt und alles lief. Vorhin merkte ich aber, dass mein Headset leise brummt und das brummen verändert sich, wenn ich z.B im Internet scrolle, oder mit der Maus auf einen Link gehe?! Hat das was mit diesem 50Hz brummen zu tun und wenn ja wie löse ich das?
Edit:Ich habes auch mit einem Headset ohne USB versucht (von meinem Bruder) und da hat es im Hintergrund leise gerauscht und gequitscht.


----------



## The_Trasher (15. März 2014)

Welche Soundkarte (Onboard-Chip) nutzt du denn? Ist da der Treiber aktuell bzw. hast du ihn aktualisiert?

Bei deinem USB-Headset probier mal verschiedene Ports durch.

Bei dem von deinem Bruder: Bereits zwischen Mainboard und Frontpanel Anschluss gewechselt?

Von welchen Headsets reden wir überhaupt?


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ich nutze einen Realtek ALC892 codec (falls das ein audio chip ist?. Ich hab das ga-z87-hd3.
Ich habs schon mit allen usb schnittstellen versucht, alles das selbe.
Headset von mir: Triton ax180
Von meinem Bruder: Logitech G430


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Das von meinem Bruder ist nach ca. 2min ruhig, das USB Ding nicht


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Das brummen ist auch scheinbar von den Geräuschen meiner Hardware abhängig


----------



## Jeanboy (15. März 2014)

Man muss hier kein Triplepost machen 

Gehen beide HS am PC deines Bruders ohne Störgeräusche?


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ja

PS: Sry wollte nicht hetzten, nur noch weitere Beobachtungen ergänzen


----------



## Jeanboy (15. März 2014)

Dann entstehen durch irgendwelche Bauteile Störfrequenzen.

Der Soundkartentreiber ist aktuell? Ansonsten sind alle Treiber aktuell? (Chipsatz etc)


----------



## bastlechen (15. März 2014)

Und? Ist alles aktuell? Vielleicht auch mal die Stecker etwas reinigen. Hatte bei mir geholfen, als mein Headset brummte.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ja alles aktuell.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. März 2014)

dann könntest du mal ohne Grafikkarte versuchen.

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Stromleitung bzw. dem, was an deinem PC steckt (Maus etc.)


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Hey,  
Ich hab den PC mal ohne Graka hochgefahren und Schau an: Es hat nicht gebrummt. Mit Graka dann jedoch wieder. Wie löse ich das Problem (und bitte keine Antworten wie "Kauf dir ne neue", das is ne msi n770)?
Danke!


----------



## Jeanboy (16. März 2014)

du könntest andere PCIe Slots versuchen
oder
Zurückgeben (falls sie nicht so alt ist) und dir ein neues Modell zukommen lassen (das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich)
oder
vom Gehäuse abisolieren oder sowas, davon hab ich keine Ahnung, aber schon einmal davon gehört.
oder
mit deinem Bruder tauschen, wenn er dieselbe Karte hat (oder Freund oder so), da können evtl. keine Probleme mehr entstehen.
oder
falls es dich sehr stört und du nicht tauschen kannst -> verkaufen


Es kann ggf. immernoch am Mainboard, Netzteil etc. liegen, muss nicht umbedingt die Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Hi,

Mit meinen Ohrhörern höre ich auch diese Geräusche, nur ein bisschen leiser.
Hab bemerkt, dass es wohl doch nicht an der Graka liegt, hab nochmal ohne hochgefahren und  der Sch**** war immer noch da.>


----------



## The_Trasher (17. März 2014)

Hast du bereits die Graka in verschiedene Slots gesteckt und dann ausprobiert?

Wenn das auch nicht geholfen hat:
Ich würde eventuell in eine kleine SoKa ala Xonar DGX investieren. Die sind zwar für deine Kopfhörer Perlen vor die Säue, aber damit sollte das Problem weg sein. 
(Wenn dann das immer noch nicht hilft bin ich mit meinem Latein auch schön langsam am Ende)


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Ok, wenn das mit der SoKa nicht klappt: Kann ich die dann hoffentlich noch zurückschicken (in Bezug auf schon geöffnet und benutzt)?
Was bringt die besseres als eine Standart?
Danke!


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Habt ihr Alternativen zur Xonar DGX (selbes Preissegment)?


----------



## The_Trasher (17. März 2014)

Doppelposts vermeiden, wurde ja schon gesagt 

Alternativ wäre noch die ESI Prodigy zu nennen. Hat allerdings keinerlei Surround-Schnickschnack etc. Ist dafür klanglich eher auf DX-Niveau (DX ist der große Bruder der DGX). Die ESI gibt's wirklich schon ewig und hat zu Einführung mehr als das doppelte gekostet. 

Oder du nimmst gleich eine Xonar U7 (extern), damit dürftest du das Problem zu 100% los sein, ist halt auch eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Danke!

Tschuldige wegen Doppelpost. Ich schreib auf meinem IPod mit der App und da kann ich die Posts nicht mehr nachbearbeiten :-/


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2014)

Doch kannst du


----------



## Der_G4mer (17. März 2014)

Du musst auf den Blauen Pfeil bei dem Post gehen und Editieren antippen. Danach die Änderungen vornehmen und speichern oder fertig oder was da steht antippen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. März 2014)

Die dgx hat ja kein USB Anschluss (ich weiß, kann ja an MB stecken), oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (18. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Die dgx hat ja kein USB Anschluss (ich weiß, kann ja an MB stecken), oder?


 
ja, die hat PCIe


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. März 2014)

jaja das weiß ich schon, wollte fragen ob die als Anschluss USB hat
Edit: Brauch die außer den PCIe Slot noch irgendwelche anderen Anschlüsse, wie z.B. Stromanschluss?


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

Zu meinem Headset Problem: Am Laptop meines Bruders geht's auch nicht nur an dem PC meines Bruders. Der PC (wo es geht) hat Win Vista, mein Pc und der Laptop von meinem Bruder Win7. Liegt das vll. daran?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. April 2014)

Du kannst mal an den Windows Soundeinstellungen rumspielen, das hilft manchmal.

Bei Wiedergabegeräte->Eigenschaften->erweitert

​


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. April 2014)

Hi,

Ich hab mir jetzt einfach n neues gekauft (Logitech G230, ohne USB). Hab gelesen, dass der Fehler bei vielen Triton Headsets auftritt.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. April 2014)

Wenn du schon hier nach einer Problemlösung fragst, wieso fragst du nicht nach Headset Empfehlungen?

Denn jetzt hast du ein neues Problem


----------



## DERASKER123 (23. April 2014)

Hey,
Ich find das gar nicht mal so schlimm. Außerdem brauchte ich schnell n' neues.
Ne Frage: Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach schlecht an dem Ding für 50 Euro? Klar is z z.B. ein Superlux 681 Evo (+ irgendein Mikro) besser.


----------

